# Mensura sur MacOS



## Wizepat (1 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise AutoCad depuis plusieurs années et je souhaiterai migré soit vers Covadis, soit vers Mensura.

Le second m'attire plus mais voila, il est disponible uniquement sous Windows.

Y a t-il parmi les membres du forum un utilisateur de Mensura sous mac ?

Est ce que ça tourne bien ?

Y a t-il des bugs ?

Y a t-il des limites dans l'usage ?

L'impression sur traceur pose t-elle un problème ?

Pour tout dire, je n'ai pas particulièrement envie d'acheter une machine sous windows uniquement pour faire tourner Mensura. D'où également ma réflexion sur Covadis qui est dispo sur Mac.

Bien entendu, c'est pour une utilisation professionnelle, il faut donc que ce soit opérationnel. Il est hors de question que je passe mon temps à bidouiller après chaque mise à jour ou autres ...

Je précise que je n'ai jamais fait de Boot Camp sur mac car je n'en voyais pas l'intérêt. Je n'ai donc aucune expérience dans ce domaine 

Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai besoin de vos lumières pour m'indiquer la bonne voie à suivre.

A vous lire...

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------

